# newbie reporrt duty



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi all forumer. Hope you are done a cup of coffee today.

After so many day year like coffee , finally i found this coffee forum and believe all in here is coffee lover forever.

Please guide me to set up coffee desk at home. Thanks in advance.

Regards.

Wan


----------



## Absollom (Oct 15, 2016)

I think you need to also mention what brew method you want to pursue. Espresso ?


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

i like caffe latte and still study about coffee, machine and grinder, how to make it coffee with the right thing.


----------

